

Domain without dot (http://uz) - HeinZawHtet

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uz is a domain without dot.<p>(HN doesn&#x27;t allow to post url without dot. that&#x27;s why I add as a text)
======
DrTung
Thanks, this is a good URL to use for a quick test if you have an internet
connection, e.g. "traceroute uz" or "ping uz"

(On my Mac, you can type just "uz" in Firefox but in Safari you need "uz/")

~~~
colanderman
Better is to "ping uz.". Otherwise you'll trigger a lookup in the local
domain, which might take some time to fail.

------
auganov
Can try [http://91.212.89.8](http://91.212.89.8) if uz/ is not working for
you.

dig output: ;; ANSWER SECTION: uz. 14182 IN A 91.212.89.8

------
ojm
Can't get it to work on my phone. Safari coming up with cannot be opened as
the server cannot be found. Will be interesting to see if I can get it to
resolve on another device or connection.

~~~
ojm
Have tried on my Mac with the same wifi connection, using Chrome and
[http://uz/](http://uz/) loaded up fine (Safari worked too).

An iOS issue?

~~~
JULIENB
Works on my iPhone using Safari over 3G but not on Wifi.

------
wazari972
my company proxy doesn't allow me to see the page, maybe they use the same
regex as HN :-/

------
shubhamjain
Can anyone explain how this works?

~~~
informatimago
There is nothing magical in the TLD (top level domains). They're domain names
just like the others.

It just happens that in general, no A record is created for them. An A record
has been created for the uz. TLD. That's all there is to it.

~~~
BorisMelnik
yup, this ^ and I have a feelling a lot of these new gTLD's are going to be
doing this

------
zuck9
[http://uz](http://uz). works for me (Windows)

